# Juniper Lake 3-10-2015



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Trying to learn more freshwater, went up to Juniper this morning up in DeFuniak. Fished from 7-11, then got a little windy. Beautiful lake, and they are not kidding about stumps, trees in it.

Have a little Coleman Crawdad with a trolling motor, put in at Catt Island, only stayed in the north part of the lake. Tossed a little of everything, Rage blades, Senkos, spinners, swim baits. Got 2 small bass, both on a BPS crank, Pumpkin seed I believe. Caught both out in the lake, running the crank just above the weeds. In the middle, there is a good 4' of clear water above the weeds. Fished the shore, no luck, really didnt see any beds.

Saw the white PVC pipes - are they marking a channel or just more trees? I bet i hit over a hundred trees. Will have to go back, nice place


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Those pvc pipes for the most part are marking channels so you can cross the lake without hanging up on a stump. You have to sort of get in the right position to see how they are lined up....then you can see the channel.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

try a lipless crankbait above that grass, just let it tick the top of the grass and then rip it out with the rod, see if that gets you some reaction strikes.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bubblegum trick worm, toss it around and under docks...there are some good bass in that lake.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I went by the lake last week and either the water is high or they cut the stumps off under the water. I was told that they used a barge to cut off the stumps, but I don't know if that is true. A few years ago you could see a lot more stumps sticking out of the water than you do now.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

About 10 years ago there was a prolonged drawdown and hundreds, if not thousands, of stumps were cut off to make channels so you could cross the lake in several locations. The channels are marked with pvc pipe but some have disappeared. If you cross the lake just follow the pipes. Water is clear so you can see down a few feet. It's is a little high right now and most stumps are covered. It's easy to get hung up if you try to go too fast in the stump fields. Just take it slow and easy. That's where a lot a fish hang out.
There will be a bass tournament out there about mid April. Last year they had 43 registered I believe it was.


----------

